# PLEASE PRAY. Powderhooves Update



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just received a email from Becky (powderhooves). The reason she had not replied sooner is her 19 year old had a stroke and was airlifted to Denver. His brain was bleeding and swelling badly. He went into a coma. They did brain surgery and he's on full life support and non responsive. Today, they had to do another brain surgery and remove the top of his skull because of the bleeding. 

I received this Tuesday. So Please if you are a prayer. ray: ray: They really need your prayers now.

Thank you all.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: PLEASE PRAY. Powderhooves*

wow thats terrible, hope he's okay soon. :hug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: PLEASE PRAY. Powderhooves*

Oh my gosh...that is tragic...I will keep her family in my thoughts ray:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: PLEASE PRAY. Powderhooves*

God Bless them all and hold them in His loving hands


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: PLEASE PRAY. Powderhooves*

ray: I will be praying. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: PLEASE PRAY. Powderhooves*

I am so sorry ...I will pray for him and his family.... ray: ray:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: PLEASE PRAY. Powderhooves*

Oh goodness!! I am so very sorry... I hope everything turns out ok ray:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: PLEASE PRAY. Powderhooves*

Oh how terrible! I will be keeping their son and them in my prayers.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: PLEASE PRAY. Powderhooves*

Oh...that is horrible! I will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: PLEASE PRAY. Powderhooves*

Prayers coming from Ohio.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: PLEASE PRAY. Powderhooves*

My thoughts are with her and her family.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

This is what I just got from her. PRAISE GOD.


Hi Lori - well, we are back from Denver and left with blessings. Clayton woke up from his coma and has active higher level cognitive thought processing. He was able to give a thumbs up, move his toes on the right side and squeeze his nurses' hands. All good news. We don't know the extent of his disabilities. He may be blind but we don't know yet and there will be losses on the left side of his body. The right side of the brain was severely damaged by the stroke. He amazed his critical care doctor. She told me yesterday the only thing he has on his side is youth and she didn't expect him to recover.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O my! Prayers are sent for his continued recovery nd that his family will be able to cope with any obstacles in the future.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow...that is better news....remarkable, with all our prayers....he seems to be getting better.......that is so good to hear....I am still praying for him and his family.... ray: ..wonderful news ...congrats on his huge acheivement...... :hug: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

That is wonderful news. PTL! Right now it's his youth that will help him through this.. I'll keep praying that he gets stronger.


----------

